# display 7 segmentos 7 digitos



## led_led (Abr 12, 2007)

Hola amigos del foro,

deseo hacer una consulta, para ver si me pueden ayudar, necesito desplegar un Nº entre el 0000000 y el 9999999 en display de 7 segmentos. La información que me llegará está en ASCI y será enviado de una sola vez desde un PLC.

Alguien podrá ayudar ??

Muchas gracias.


----------



## ELCHAVO (Abr 13, 2007)

Lo veo dificil, pues se te irian una cantidad de salidas digitales del PLC.

y si lo pensamos cableando un solo display en dato pero multiplexandolo para los 7 digitos tambien salen demasiadas salidas digitales y por lo tanto un desperdicio.

Conclusion el minimo numero de salidas digitales del PLC  que necesitas para esto son 3 para el direccionamiento de cada display y los 7 para el dato osea son 10 salidas digitales.

ME EXPLICO :  por ejemplo tienes que poner el numero 1465829 entonces lo que tienes que hacer es poner el numero 1 en el display uno, despues el numero 4 en el display numero 2 y asi sucesivamente pero esa operacion la haces tan rapido que el ojo humano no se da cuenta y por lo tanto se cree que se tiene el numero 1465829, ahora bien como son 7 numero la forma como vas a multiplexar esos encendidos de displays por turnos es mediante 3 salidas del PLC, y con estas 3 salidas haces las posibles combinaciones entre esas 3 y que te dan exactamente las 7 que necesitas para enviar a un circuito logico muy simple y de ahi hacia los displays !

no se si me explique.

espero te ayude de algo todo esta carreta que escribi.

ahora tienes que calcular bien las poetncias o el consumo de energia de esee tablero, haz los calculos en su peor caso que es cuando esta el numero 8888888.

chao.


----------



## maunix (Abr 19, 2007)

ELCHAVO dijo:
			
		

> Lo veo dificil, pues se te irian una cantidad de salidas digitales del PLC.
> 
> y si lo pensamos cableando un solo display en dato pero multiplexandolo para los 7 digitos tambien salen demasiadas salidas digitales y por lo tanto un desperdicio.



Amigo, creo que hay algúna confusión (por falta de aclaración) de lo que dice led_led .  

Segun interpreto él quiere mostrar los datos que le ENVIA un PLC, pero no dice que será el PLC el que deberá mostrar la información.

Ahora una pregunta para led_led , con qué piensas recibir esa información? con un microcontrolador? con un circuito integrado?


----------



## led_led (Abr 21, 2007)

Hola amigos, la verdad es que les agradesco su cooperación, pero maunix tiene razon. Solo el PLC envia estos datos y a traves de un micro PIC el display de 7 segmentos 7 digitos los debe mostrar.

Saludos y estare atento a sus comentarios


----------



## maunix (Abr 23, 2007)

led_led dijo:
			
		

> Hola amigos, la verdad es que les agradesco su cooperación, pero maunix tiene razon. Solo el PLC envia estos datos y a traves de un micro PIC el display de 7 segmentos 7 digitos los debe mostrar.
> 
> Saludos y estare atento a sus comentarios



Bien, una vez aclarado lo que deseas, en donde tienes problemas?

En la recepción por la usart? en la salida hacia el display?


----------



## PICMIND (Ago 14, 2007)

Hola si el PLC te envía los datos dígito por dígito lo que debes hacer es guardar esos datos en el PIC y hacer una tabla para poder mostrar el numero en el display

En mi pagina podras encontrar cómo multiplexar los display.

http://www.freewebs.com/picmind

Espero que te sirva. SUERTE!!!!!!


----------



## unodos12 (Sep 21, 2009)

hola gente tengo una duda

en el siguiente circuito utilizo resistencias para portejer los led del display la duda es tengo el primer circuito que es donde estan el monton de resistencias y estas me protegen lo led del display.

el el circuito que esta a la par solo tengo una resistencia que es la que esta a la salida a tierra del display que segun lo que he entendido de lo que he ledido esta resistencia trendria que ser igual a la multiplicacion de las 7 y dividido entre la suma de las mismas 7. para formar la resistencia equivalente.

la pregunta es esta bien hecho el analisis que he planteado anteriormente y con ese analisis garantizo que los leb del segundo esquema tengan grado de proteccion que el esquema primero.

la otra pregunta es en el caso que la respuesta anterior sea que si.
yo tengo un display pero este trae dos patitas que deben conectarse a tierra apara sacar la resistencia equivalente como le hago si son dos patitas que tengo que conectar a tierran

http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/4355/displays.png


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 21, 2009)

Hola.

Lo ideal es no poner dos o más LEDs en paralelo.
En el caso que tu muestras, es una pantalla o display numérico, cuando la pantalla es excitada no todos los LEDs se encienden, por ejemplo, el número 1 enciende menos LEDs que el número 3.
Si pones la resistencia equivalente para 7 LEDs, ésta será menor que la resistencia equivalente de 6 ó menos LEDs, por lo tanto circulará más corriente por los LEDs, lo que podría dañar los LEDs o en el mejor de los casos los números tendrán diferentes intensidades de brillo.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

